# New iPhones coming



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Apple's new phones are scheduled to be announced on 12 Sep. Anybody thinking about getting a new phone? It looks as thought the new flagship iPhone is going to be priced over $1000, so that's clearly out for me.


The rest of the line (rumored to be called the 7s and 7s Plus) will likely be around $800-$900.This is still pretty steep, but the Samsung and Google phones cost that also.


I'm thinking to get the previous model when the price drops in two months or so to replace my three-year old phone. An iPhone 7 Plus will do me fine. It would have four things I would like to have: slightly larger keyboard for my clumsy old fingers, enough memory to get all my music on, better camera, and better battery life on a charge.


I really like the Motorola G5 phones (at $300 or so), but the thing that keeps me from getting one is that the ones they sell here in the US don't have NFC (Near Field Communications), which means I couldn't use my phone to pay for things at stores. I've gotten accustomed to zipping through checkout lines with a button tap to pay from a debit card, not to mention the massive security improvement over plastic cards.


----------



## etexlady

I'll most likely get the new iphone.  I'm on the ATT plan that allows a new phone every year and I'll be eligible for an upgrade on 9/22/17.  I don't need a new phone.  My 7+ works perfectly well but the new one coming up will be the so called "anniversary" phone and I can't miss out on that.  I expect I'll go back to every other year after this purchase.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I watched the presentation of the new phones this afternoon. There are some improvements, but the flagship phone is about $1,200, which is not quite double what I want to pay for a phone. I'm obviously not the target market. Not unexpectedly, the phone part of it hasn't improved at all. And I didn't hear anything about an improved Siri.

It's possible that I may get an iPhone 8 (the smaller one), but I don't feel in a rush to do it. I just don't feel the "gotta-haves" for any of those things except maybe the new iWatch. I need more info on how the new watch connects with carriers and current plans.

I think I'll wait on some long-term usage reports before I decide.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

For better or for worse, I'm a member of Apple's "iPhone Upgrade Program" so there's little advantage to me in delaying getting a new phone. Although I also am perturbed by the price, it is likely I will get the big $ iPhone X. I use my phone A LOT, and though I've had a larger phone since getting the HTC EVO back in 2010 or whenever it was, I look back in fondness to the last smaller phone I had ( Palm Pre, in the unlikely event anyone remembers that turkey). I'd like to have something smaller, and will rationalize it by saying that the extra cost is only "X dollars per month." Something that could short-circuit this would be reviews by pundits revealing problems with the X, especially the Face ID system.

This may help some indecisive people choose, though it doesn't make the case for not upgrading at all, which is a real option if you already have the current model:

https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/9/13/16302170/apple-iphone-x-vs-iphone-8-features-camera-price


----------



## ak8912351

I'm very excited about iPhone X.


----------



## gdae23

The Hooded Claw said:


> For better or for worse, I'm a member of Apple's "iPhone Upgrade Program" so there's little advantage to me in delaying getting a new phone.


I'm considering using the Apple upgrade program, and have a question. Does the monthly amount come on your regular carrier phone bill, or do you get billed separately by Apple or some third party?


----------



## mistyd107

gdae23 said:


> I'm considering using the Apple upgrade program, and have a question. Does the monthly amount come on your regular carrier phone bill, or do you get billed separately by Apple or some third party?


My understanding is it's on your phone bill. I'm considering it as well


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The program through Apple is with Citizens One. I have a separate bill every month.

My general view is that it's really only valuable if you are the type who has to have a new iPhone every year (or at least WANTS a new one every year). If you keep your phone for two years, look for one of the deals for a free iPhone 8 (I understand Sprint already has one, and other carriers probably have or will).

Good points of the Apple program are that you don't have to deal with selling your old phone, and that it does include AppleCare. I understand you can do a little better financially by selling your phone yourself, and finding other insurance, or self-insuring. But I like the idea of taking a broken iPhone into an Apple Store and walking out with a replacement (I understand that frequently happens), and having instant good tech support when I need it, and especially not having to deal with selling my phone myself. One downside is that my understanding is that AppleCare doesn't help you if your phone is stolen. The insurance I had from my carrier did cover that, though with a big deductible.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Here's Apple's description of their program

https://www.apple.com/shop/iphone/iphone-upgrade-program

Here is one view of the program. Google is your friend for further research.

https://www.wired.com/2016/09/apples-iphone-upgrade-plan-right/

My one-sentence review is that the Apple plan costs slightly more than upgrading every year on your own, but offers low-stress and certainty. I don't recommend it for people keeping their phone for two years.


----------



## gdae23

The Hooded Claw said:


> The program through Apple is with Citizens One. I have a separate bill every month.
> 
> My general view is that it's really only valuable if you are the type who has to have a new iPhone every year (or at least WANTS a new one every year). If you keep your phone for two years, look for one of the deals for a free iPhone 8 (I understand Sprint already has one, and other carriers probably have or will).


Thanks for clarifying how the payment works. I was a little confused from reading about the plan on the Apple website .

One of the reasons I'm considering the Apple upgrade plan is because I'm just the opposite of what you described - I've only had two cell phones in about a dozen years! I'm actually going to be upgrading from the ( ancient and obsolete) 4s. Part of my logic here is that if I have the upgrade plan, it will motivate me to upgrade a little more often. And if I don't get around to upgrading, it shouldn't make any difference in terms of the money involved. (I generally do buy the AppleCare protection with the more expensive devices such as a cell phone.)

I've preferred to stick with one provider, Verizon, so I won't be shopping around for deals with other companies. Verizon does offer trade-ins for more recent phones for several hundred dollars but I don't know if they offer a completely free phone. I haven't ordered the new phone yet so I'll check this again before I do.



> Good points of the Apple program are that you don't have to deal with selling your old phone, and that it does include AppleCare. I understand you can do a little better financially by selling your phone yourself, and finding other insurance, or self-insuring. But I like the idea of taking a broken iPhone into an Apple Store and walking out with a replacement (I understand that frequently happens), and having instant good tech support when I need it, and especially not having to deal with selling my phone myself. One downside is that my understanding is that AppleCare doesn't help you if your phone is stolen. The insurance I had from my carrier did cover that, though with a big deductible.


I feel pretty much the same as you do on these points. The Apple plan makes all these things easier if not quite as lucrative. Thanks for taking the time to post all this - it will definitely help with my decision.


----------



## gdae23

The Hooded Claw said:


> Here's Apple's description of their program
> 
> https://www.apple.com/shop/iphone/iphone-upgrade-program
> 
> Here is one view of the program. Google is your friend for further research.
> 
> https://www.wired.com/2016/09/apples-iphone-upgrade-plan-right/
> 
> My one-sentence review is that the Apple plan costs slightly more than upgrading every year on your own, but offers low-stress and certainty. I don't recommend it for people keeping their phone for two years.


Just saw your second message here. That article from wired.com is very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## MattHogan

Yes Everyone are eagerly waiting for the new iPhones. Already iPhone is in to the market .


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I think I'll wait a while before deciding on which model to get. In the meantime, I picked up an LG V20 Android phone for a remarkably good price, so I'll be using that for a while. I predict that by the time the iPhone X is in good supply and any warts have been exposed, I'll be ready to go back to iPhone. I have relatives I can foist the LG phone onto.

I'm very annoyed with Apple at the moment, due to them dropping 32-bit support, eliminating backups of phones to your computer (new 'improved' version of iTunes), and 'fixing' iOS so that my network analysis app can't label devices anymore (so I can't tell what is logged into the WiFi network). It will take a while before the hassle of using Android overrides my snit*.


*Well, it didn't take all that long. Geofencing hardly works, a wretched notifications system, and the non-responsiveness of the developer on problems with an interface app for my home automation system ("well, some phones seem to have problems"). Back to the iPhone.


----------



## luvmykindle3

I’m on the yearly upgrade program , but I don’t upgrade for a few more months , because I upgraded early to get the red iPhone !! I’m usually always excited to get the new phone, but this time I’m not . I’ll get the X, eventually after they restock from the first run. It should be time for me to upgrade by then. Still love this Red phone!! Not excited about new colors : (


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I held off on the iPhone 8 models so I could stay up late last night and order an iPhone X. I had gotten preapproval to be on the iPhone Upgrade Program again, and expected jumping into the Apple Store app to allow a quick order. One odd thing is that to preorder using IPhone Upgrade, you MUST order on the phone you will trade in. I had visions all day yesterday of dropping my phone and breaking it and not being able to order!  

One minute before two AM I started clicking on the StoreApp, and got a screen saying Apple had something great to show me, check back soon. I kept getting this screen as 2 AM came and went! I kept clicking the app, exiting, and reclicking until 2:06, then finally got a screen with single button asking if I wanted to order my prereserved phone. Of course I said yes!  Just a fingerprint confirmation and my order for delivery nextFriday was placed. I'll be getting Space Gray with 256 GB. I've ordered a minimalist skinny case and an Otterbox Defender from Amazon, and the Otterbox should arrive tomorrow, almost a week before I have a phone!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Congratulations! Be sure and keep us informed as to your experience with the X. I'm still thinking about getting one, but I want some usage info before ordering.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

My order is already showing “Preparing for Shipment” but of course the November 3rd delivery date hasn’t changed. I hear that the glass body is much more grippable than the slicker-than-snot metal bodies of the last few years, so had hoped to use my phone “naked”, but I also see reports of drop tests with the similar iPhone 8 body that show the glass bodies are much more fragile, despite being made of supposedly super strong glass. In any case, I’m going to carry my phone in the armor-plated Otterbox Defender case for the first few weeks while I doubt I could get a replacement if I broke the phone, then we will see. I’ll keep the Defender case around to use when traveling, when breaking my iPhone would be exceptionally inconvenient.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

The Hooded Claw said:


> but I also see reports of drop tests with the similar iPhone 8bidy that show the glass bodies are much more fragile, despite being made of supposedly super strong glass.


Yes. Both the iPhone 8/8+ and the Samsung S8 failed the Squarespace drop test in a big way. Whichever new iPhone I get will have an Otterbox case waiting for it when it arrives. I drop things a lot, although I've never broken a phone.

Mike


----------



## The Hooded Claw

One picture for size shows my new phone alongside my iPhone Plus (in a slim case, so not truly a fair comparison).

My iPhone X is here! I've been playing with it on and off all evening, getting things set up. You can do much of the settings by holding your new phone near an old one that has iOS 11 now. I also found the ability to call on passwords in apps (actually an iOS 11 feature, not an iPhone X feature) to REALLY speed setting up new apps that have passwords.

I had read that the glass surface of the X was easier to grip than the slick metal bodies. Not true, at least in my eyes. I'll never use the thing without some kind of case for gripping.

FaceID works fine. It is at least about as fast as finger prints were, sometimes faster. The only times it has failed me were when I accidentally held the phone to close to my face. Moving the phone further out and telling it to try again always fixed the problem.

Incidentally, it is true-The FaceID unlocks the phone without a hitch in complete darkness!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

One of the big things I'd like hearing about is whether Apple has the accidental touch problem licked, i.e. wigh the small bezels, how easy is it to inadvertently launch an app.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Mike D. aka jmiked said:


> One of the big things I'd like hearing about is whether Apple has the accidental touch problem licked, i.e. wigh the small bezels, how easy is it to inadvertently launch an app.


So far it hasn't been a problem at all, though a few hours is to short to make a pronouncement. I don't think it will be a problem. My hands aren't big enough to wrap around both sides and easily curve inwards and touch the screen. Also my case (so far I'm using a light Spigham one rather than the big Otterbox) has a lip extending up that creates another barrier to touching the screen. I'll report back later with a review based on actual experience, but I'm not expecting a problem. I'm setting my phone on the charger and going to bed for now!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Hooded Claw said:


> So far it hasn't been a problem at all, though a few hours is to short to make a pronouncement. I don't think it will be a problem. My hands aren't big enough to wrap around both sides and easily curve inwards and touch the screen. Also my case (so far I'm using a light Spigham one rather than the big Otterbox) has a lip extending up that creates another barrier to touching the screen. I'll report back later with a review based on actual experience, but I'm not expecting a problem. I'm setting my phone on the charger and going to bed for now!












Here is a photo of me holding the phone, probably gripping it tighter than I normally would. Between the remaining bezel, and the case edges sticking up slightly past the screen, I've never had a problem with unwanted touches, or even felt like I was close to that happening.

Face ID is still working well, the only time I have a problem is holding the phone too close, increasing the distance fixes the problem immediately. I've gotten good at opening up the phone from sleep, and this is pretty smooth now. I just go ahead and swipe with my thumb, no need to wait for Face ID to complete. Once in awhile there is a slight delay, but long enough to be noticeable. This is the first generation of Face ID, while we were on at least the second gen of using fingerprints, and it shows, but I am fine with it as it exists. I'm not going to say that it is better than the touch system, but it is more than good enough.

The screen is narrower than the last couple of generations. For viewing video, the new phone is not as good as the old. Fortunately, I don't use my phone for video much. The color and brightness of the screen are fine, but I'm not oohing and aching over it like some reviewers. One place I can tell a difference is in the blackness of the blacks. Reading in the kindle app with black page and white text looks really cool, though I can't say it actually improves the reading experience.

Wireless charging works well, though not a good choice for a quick top off. My inexpensive wireless charger at least, is slow. But plenty fine for overnight.

I am keeping the OtterBox case for Travel or times when dropping and breaking my phone would be intolerable, but I just can't bear to put the smaller phone in that much bulk. But I do want better protection than the minimalist case I've been using (same style that I've used on my last two iPhones). I've ordered a more protective, but still thin case for everyday use and will hope for the best. After viewing various drop tests, I'm in agreement with those who feel that having AppleCare or other high quality warranty is a good idea for this phone unless you keep it in an OtterBox or similar case at all times.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Incidentally, the phone uses Face ID to notice when you look at a ringing phone, and turns the volume of the ring down.  Very cool! Also, it uses it to tell when you are looking at the phone and dims the screen faster if you aren’t actively looking. Beth good ideas.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm still having trouble getting past the price of the thing. Total with tax and Applecare is pretty much $1500. I buy my phones outright, so I can't pretend it's only $XX a month.

It helps to tell myself it's not really a phone (typically less than 30 minutes a month of usage), but a powerful handheld computer on which I do all my email work and a significant part of my internet usage.

It appears that the Face ID has already been cracked by a team of Vietnamese "security researchers", using a 3D printed face. Sigh.


----------



## jkingrph

I just upgraded from a 5s to a 7 at Verizon.  $649 and entered for a $200 rebate for veterans so it is a good deal.  Quadrupled my memory from 32 to 128


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

jkingrph said:


> I just upgraded from a 5s to a 7 at Verizon. $649 and entered for a $200 rebate for veterans so it is a good deal. Quadrupled my memory from 32 to 128


That's quite a nice upgrade. And kudos to Verizon for offering veteran's discounts.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I wouldn't panic over the Vietnamese hack. They are suspiciously vague on details, but admit their hack was delicate and time consuming. It presumably required a very detailed 3D scan of the subject's face which few of us would cooperate with. And there are questions about whether they turned off having FaceID check for active eye movements.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-apple-vietnam-hack/vietnamese-researcher-shows-iphone-x-face-id-hack-idUSKBN1DE1TH

https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/11/hackers-say-they-broke-apples-face-id-heres-why-were-not-convinced/

This may be a genuine hack, but it isn't clear it is doable in the real world,

A more legitimate worry (IMHO) is that apparently close relatives (not just twins) with similar face structures can reportedly beat FaceID in some cases. That is definitely real, and for many people is a genuine worry.

https://www.wired.com/story/10-year-old-face-id-unlocks-mothers-iphone-x/

Having said that, I must agree that there is nothing on the iPhone X that anyone must have. I'm okay with spending the money for it. People who have more sense than I do may be fine with the iPhone 8 or an earlier iPhone, especially if they don't depend on the phone for a camera. I'm still happy with mine, even if it isn't life changing. I'll try to be back tonight and post more after using the phone for over a week.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

More on using the new iPhone for over a week:

In short, I’m happy with the phone. The biggest negative is not just the learning curve of difference from my iPhone 7 Plus, but the fact that I have a nice iPad Pro that still uses TouchID, and still has the gestures we’ve been using for several years makes switching back and forth a little tough to get used to. The gestures are the problem more than TouchID vs FaceID. 

FaceID works well, and is generally more convenient than TouchID, but it does have glitches more often in regular use. Not often enough that I’m crying to go back, but often enough to be a noticeable difference. The one thing more reliable is the problem of having damp hands when using the fingerprint. TouchID was famously useless in that situation, but that problem has gone away. The features that dim the phone screen when you’re not paying attention, and turn down ringers and alarms when you are paying attention work very well, but aren’t huge advantages.

The famous OLED screen is fine, but I don’t routinely notice it as better than LCD screens. Black areas  are dramatically darker,  it otherwise I don’t notice a difference most times. One place I do notice is reading in the Kindle app with white text on black background. That is better.

I don’t like the length to width ratio of this screen as well as the classic screen, but it isn't really a major problem.

I do like the smaller size a lot! This is probably the best thing about the phone compared to my Seven Plus.

Cordless charging works great! I bought an inexpensive base that works well, I’ll post a link to it. Though I suppose any compatible wireless charger will do. I haven’t used any of the fast charging options, and don’t need them, so I can’t speak to the fast charging feature.

As I mentioned before, I am happy with my purchase, but don’t feel it is a huge step up from my iPhone Seven Plus. Unless you desperately want smaller dimensions with a huge screen, I imagine the Eight or Eight Plus would compare even more favorably and still  at lower cost. Because of the cost of repairs to screen or body, I recommend AppleCare with either the X or the iPhone Eight.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

One of the reasons I was thinking about a new phone was to get a better camera. I may decide to get a modestly-priced DSLR instead, and keep the phones I have. That way I won't have to make a decision on a new phone.


----------



## Quspo

I love apple products, but sorry I don't understand that hype to stand in line to buy it first


----------



## Meemo

Just to mention a couple of things:  Battery life & wireless charging. 

DH got the X, I didn’t plan on upgrading from my 6S Plus, but AT&T had an offer for a free 8 with the purchase of the X. So we paid $10/month to upgrade the free 64g 8 to the 256g 8+ for me. He’s loving his X, I’m loving my 8+.

We’re both really happy with the greatly improved battery life on both, especially the X. He streams a lot of podcasts and radio. He’s been using his phone more than usual because he teaches classes about iThings and wanted to be able to provide info. He’s gone all day, every day without needing to charge, and one night went to bed with 77% battery remaining. I’ve gone through most days without needing to recharge but I don’t get the kind of battery life he does. (Then again, he doesn’t play Candy Crush.)

The other thing we really like is the wireless charging, especially on the nightstand. It’s so convenient to just lay it down (or pop it on a stand) and even more convenient if a call or text comes while you’re sleeping - no fumbling with the cable. And for me, I work from home and take a lot of photos with my phone. I can have it topping off on the charger, and still easily grab it to take pictures. We’ve now got 4 different wireless chargers, all were under $15. 

All in all, we’re both very happy with our new models. 

ETA:  Can’t say I’m thrilled with the ? in place of the apostrophe that’s happening on Kboards though!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Meemo said:


> ETA: Can't say I'm thrilled with the ? in place of the apostrophe that's happening on Kboards though!


Interesting that the ? marks don't show up in the edit window, only the published message.


----------



## NightReader

I was going to try to get another year out of my 6, but I'm not sure it's up to the task.  

One of the things that has kept me from ordering an X (other than the price) is that I've seen reports that the OLED screen is triggering eye strain and/or migraines in some users.  And, being a migraine sufferer, I'm kind of leery.  On the one hand, I want to avoid any possible new trigger, but on the other hand I know there are always people out there who find "something" wrong with any new technology.  

So, have you had any problems?  Do you stare at the screen for long periods (games, movies, reading) that would probably trigger an issue?

Honestly, if we could still buy the 256K 7, I would probably just get that to get by until the technologies under the X mature for a year or two.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I decided to pass on the 8/X for this year, and got a 128G 7. It's a significant upgrade from my 64G 6.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I do more web surfing and gaming on my X than I should, and I’ve never had any migraine or headache issues. I’m not as enchanted with the color of the display as many reviewers, but it is certainly a fine display. The one thing that impresses me is how truly BLACK the blacks are.

A further update on FaceId after over a month of use—I’m quite content with it, though there are glitches. When I hold my phone in landscape mode, FaceId always fails. I still have annoying failures from time to time, usually because I’m holding the phone too close to my face. The whole process works better than fingerprint ID did for Apple Pay. I occasionally had embarrassing failures or slow approval on my iPhone Seven Plus, but it almost never fails to work smoothly on the new phone. FaceID usually checks me out before inputting my passwords that I’ve stored, which is a security improvement, though occasionally it seems to omit checking for no reason I can see. Overall I’m content with FaceID, but if I could keep the smaller size of my phone, I wouldn’t complain about going back to fingerprint ID.

Other than that, I do like the smaller size of the phone, and am quite happy with the new phone. It didn’t change my life or anything, though!


----------



## jonathonwalsh

I got the new iphone and so far I am actually very happy with it. I had to get a new one because the battery on my old one (3 years old) did not even last one day. If I have been on my phone for about 1 hour battery would be down to like 40%! Really hope that this won't be the case with the new iphone.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

You could have gotten a new battery for your phone for a lot less than the cost of a new phone. Or a case with an extra battery built into it.


Sounds like somebody just wanted a new phone!   


Enjoy.


----------



## inmymind

it's getting exciting! the phone is soon to be announced...

However, the nomenclature at Apple is really bad. For X, XR, XS and 11 I really needed to be able to put them in a chronological order without looking them up. With the iPads I'm getting out completely anyway. I'd prefer to have a year (e.g. early/mid/late 2020), but I realize that the marketing department cries out because such technical terms are not suitable for headlines. A middle way would have been good, e.g. consistent numbering


----------

